# Bootable Disk to Flash BIOS



## aepalmer1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I need to create a bootable disk to flash BIOS. My problem is that not all of the BIOS updates and the flash utility (Foxconn MB) will fit on a single floppy disk. Do I need to make multiple bootable floppys? Or, do I somehow need to download the balance of the updates some other way? Thanks.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I have used 2 disks before, one for the flash utility and one for the bios file. Usually if they both won't fit on one disk, you have the wrong bios file. I must say I've never owned a Foxconn board before, so I'm not familiar with their recommended procedure, but I thought they a have a live update utility. Mike


----------



## aepalmer1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks. I got the bootable disk created. However, when I got to step 5 (below), I got a message saying that I needed to restart the computer and the A:\> prompt. Any ideas on why I couldn't save new BIOS?



How to flash your BIOS using a DOS boot diskette?


Follow these steps: 
1. Create a bootable diskette. Please go to www.bootdisk.com and download drdflash.exe file. You can save this file to My Document folder. When download is completed, insert a blank diskette into the floppy drive, go back to My Document folder, and double-click on DRDFLASH.EXE to create a bootable diskette. Leave the diskette in the drive.
2. Go to www.foxconnchannel.com and navigate to your motherboard via Services/Downloads. Use the navigation bar on the left side to navigate to your motherboard. Click the blue link for the BIOS in the Search Results field. On the resulting screen click the Download button. Save it to your A drive. When done, back up to the downloads menu for your motherboard and select the Flash Utility. On the resulting screen click the Download button. Save it to your A drive. Leave the diskette in the drive.
3. Shutdown and reboot your machine. Press DEL key at the Foxconn's logo or at the "Press TAB to show POST screen, DEL to enter SETUP" message. At the main BIOS menu, select Advanced BIOS Feature, press ENTER key. Set "First Boot Device" to "Floppy". Then press F10 key and Y, ENTER key to save the BIOS settings. Leave the floppy in the drive and let it boots to the A:\> 
4. From A:\> type DIR to list all the files and then type in AWDFLASH XXXXXXX.BIN or AFU836 XXXXXXX.BIN and then press the ENTER key. The XXXXXXX.BIN is the file name of the BIOS file you downloaded. Enter from the directory listing. 
5. The AwardBIOS Flash Utility screen will appear and prompt you to save your current BIOS. Press Y to save the current BIOS. Name it OLD and press ENTER key. Your system will back up your current BIOS to your're A drive under the OLD.BIN file name. 
6. When done saving the current BIOS, press Y to update the BIOS. 
7. When prompted to do so, remove the floppy diskette and then press F1 to reset your system. Note the new BIOS number on the initial boot up screen.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Some motherboards have bios safeguards, one is a bios write protection jumper on the motherboard and the other is a setting in the bios itself. Check your manual to see if you have either or both. Mike


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont sweat that ; if the bios file wont save then try this


before you update you bios file make another DOS bios floppy and copy the bios file you are running now from the foxconn webiste

let us know if you have any more questions


very VERY seldom does a DOS floppy bios update go wrong, if you can access the bios program 99% of the time you will have no trouble


best regards


joe


----------

